# my serbian highflyers



## stuart

hi these are my serbian highflyers if you have serbian highflyers show us some pictures


----------



## Skyeking

They are lovely (love the one with the white beard) and they look like they have personality plus, I like the head feather thing they have going on....

Thanks for sharing


----------



## stryder

Awesome looking birds. Love the colors and markings. Do you know of anyone who has Serbians for sale? How long does your birds typically fly?


----------



## outcold00

Those are some good looking birds. When I get a chance I will take some pics and post them. What kind of bird is that white one.


----------



## TheGame

What are the characteristics of these birds?? How do they fly and for how long? Do they have good homing ability?


----------



## stuart

hi i havent flown these as their my breeding ones,and im leaning for showing them not flying but the line they came from i herd was about 20hrs fly time 
the white birds a turbit ill post some pictures up tommorow of them

thanks for the compliments

stuart


----------



## AGSG

those are the best serbian highflyers i ever seen in my life


----------



## becege

*Serbian Highfliers*

I received a pair of ash red highfliers from some Bosnians this year. I have never had any before. I have raised eight and am flying seven of them now. I had to remove the oldest cock bird as he became too lovey with one of the older hens. These birds are just coming out of the moult and fly for about an hour. Though on one occasion they flew for over three hours. They fly off somewhere but always return. I believe that they are just exploring. I had one young one that did not come back from his first long flight with the others but came back the next day. So I think that they do have some homing ability. Some of my '08 Oriental Rollers did not come back. I believe that these birds are suppose to fly among the clouds. So far they have not flown as high as my young Oriental Rollers. As to their personalities they are quite tame and not flighty. One will even fly to you and land on your head. I am going to have to tighten up my bobs on their fly coop as some of them push their way from the inside out and go for a little flight around 4 p.m. each day. The crest on each bird differs. Some are straight. Some are titled to the side and some not all the way up. I can only hope that they go up in the clouds this fall when the temerature drops.


----------



## BojanMihailovic

*Serbian Highflyers*

Hi,
what is the name of the guy who give you birds?
They are some good guys in your area: Dragan Pejkovic, 'Kreza', 'Simbad', Ekrem Noju, etcr.
Do you looking for more birds?
Sincerly,
Bojan Mihailovic


----------



## highflyers

*What kind of bird is that white one? Its called Turbits.*



outcold00 said:


> Those are some good looking birds. When I get a chance I will take some pics and post them. What kind of bird is that white one.


What kind of bird is that white one? Its called Turbits. they r small very clean birds with frills in front of their chests n some varieties have crested as well.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

20 hours wow :O My Pakistani Highflyers, some of the best i could find in India fly for 16 hours. I imported them 2 years ago with the help of my dad. I'm going to India again in December...i plan to bring along some pigeons


----------



## highflyers

*Serbian highfliers*

Hi Stuart,U have very nice Serbian Crested Highfliers,which city do u live in Australia? 
I live in Melbourne.
How long maximum flyings do u get now from ur Serbian crested highfliers?
Have a nice day n enjoy the flying.Take care.
Tom.


----------



## David Ey

Why can't I see the pictures?


----------



## TAWhatley

David Ey said:


> Why can't I see the pictures?


We've been having technical difficulties with the photos of late .. sorry! Sometimes they are visible and sometimes not. We're working on it!

Terry


----------



## pattersonk2002

*serbian*

I just recently got these birds from another member and I am not sure if I should use his name so I won't just in case. I had just brought them home and put them in this unoccupied pen untill I could move them to a bigger one this is the only pic I have right now but will work on better>>Kevin


----------



## RodSD

Beautiful birds you got there. How much do they eat (as in ounces)? What do they eat? Different pigeons seem to be feed differently. I think milo, wheat is what most roller pigeons feed. Mix variety of seeds is what racing pigeon people feed.

Do you also need a dropper for those?


----------



## boban Torma

*Serbian Highfliers - WWSH Club -*

Mor info >> Serbian highfliers<< , visit http://www.serbianhighflier.com
Enjoy


----------



## highflyeramatur

They are beautiful i love their little heads lol enjoy them thanx for the pics


----------



## moonshadow13

Is it Serbian or Siberian?? I have a breeding pair of these but were told they were Siberian high fliers


----------



## outcold00

moonshadow13 said:


> Is it Serbian or Siberian?? I have a breeding pair of these but were told they were Siberian high fliers


Serbian. Can you post a pic?


----------



## outcold00

Some pics from inside the loft.


----------



## outcold00

Here are some more pics...


----------



## pattersonk2002

*First hatch*

One pair of my serbians has laid twice but gave up just a few days from hatching. This is the first time that this pair has laid and taken care of the eggs, I seen the broken shells last week but left them alone until today, I could not wait any longer. Her is a pic of Dad on the young and to my surprise there was two squabs when I thought there would only be one. I hope by bothering them to take this pic won't affect the way they will care for them>Kevin


----------



## outcold00

Hey Kevin. You will have a yb kit in no time. Which hen is he paired with?


----------



## pattersonk2002

*pair/squabs*

This is the hen and cock together with the squabs. I have pics of the other pair in my album, this time she is sitting on 3 eggs, we shale see.>Kevin


----------



## outcold00

Hey Kevin,
That hen is a good mother. She produced very good birds for me. That cock would be here 4th mate.


----------



## outcold00

Kevin, check out post 21. The last picture has the hen I gave to you in the picture. She is on the bottom ledge second bird in.


----------



## pattersonk2002

*found her*

Dan, I like the one (same pic) that is in the top corner, it almost looks like a little owl>Kevin


----------



## AngelsWingsloft

*siberian high fliers*

here r pictures of my siberian high fliers


----------



## pattersonk2002

*your birds*



AngelsWingsloft said:


> here r pictures of my siberian high fliers


Nice looking birds, For some reson the black one seems to be calling my name.
Had to say it, but wife would hang me lol, very tempting though>Kevin


----------



## maine123

Nice birds!


----------



## Guest

wooo u have a lot of birds.....cool all of them.


----------



## JOHN JOSIP

SERBIAN HIGHFLYER ONE OF THE BEST


----------



## JOHN JOSIP

SERBIAN HIGHFLYER AUSTRALIA


----------



## JOHN JOSIP

SERBIAB HIGHFLYER AUSTRALIA


----------



## beachwood45789

Hi, here are some pics of my Iranian highflyers the just had a bath


----------

